# Finally took my first crack at bugs



## camz (Oct 12, 2011)

CC very very welcome.  Besides rings, I'm infant to the macro world


----------



## Derrel (Oct 12, 2011)

What a pretty one!!! She looks so beautiful on her special day, in that glorious backlighting! I hope you got some shots as the bridesmaids helped her with makeup and dressing. Are there any other shots, from a second shooter perhaps? Anything with her and her veil? Any garter toss shots?  I hope nobody got drunk at the reception and fell down. Oh, wait,wait, wrong thread!!!


----------



## camz (Oct 12, 2011)

Derrel said:


> What a pretty one!!! She looks so beautiful on her special day, in that glorious backlighting! I hope you got some shots as the bridesmaids helped her with makeup and dressing. Are there any other shots, from a second shooter perhaps? Anything with her and her veil? Any garter toss shots? I hope nobody got drunk at the reception and fell down. Oh, wait,wait, wrong thread!!!



Well I think she's a single mom so no..no wedding today...


----------



## kyrontf (Oct 12, 2011)

I like position of the two front pairs of legs and the angle - it's staring down at me!  While I find the lighting rather harsh, I think the whole glowing/translucent spider effect is neat.


----------



## camz (Oct 13, 2011)

kyrontf said:


> I like position of the two front pairs of legs and the angle - it's staring down at me! While I find the lighting rather harsh, I think the whole glowing/translucent spider effect is neat.



You know I find it a little tougher to control the lighting at this scale.  I don't quite get the formula yet as I tried initially using OCF to kill the ambient and what ended up working was pure ambient with a reflector on a stand.  Yeah I like the how the back lighting gave the legs the glow too but since I was shooting against the sun(camera right lower corner) gave the harsh light and a little bit of flare even with the hood on.  

Thanks for those inputs!


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 13, 2011)

camz said:


> kyrontf said:
> 
> 
> > I like position of the two front pairs of legs and the angle - it's staring down at me! While I find the lighting rather harsh, I think the whole glowing/translucent spider effect is neat.
> ...



Hint for flash.. use a diffuser... and then diffuse your diffuser!


----------



## NateS (Oct 13, 2011)

I really like this and I actually love the harsh backlighting.  I honestly wish their was more light from the front just to brighten the face up a bit.  Great photo though.


----------



## camz (Oct 16, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> > kyrontf said:
> ...


..

Geez...I think I'm better of using a pocket flashlight 

To me the challenge is getting the shadows I get with people and being able to control it(If that's even possible). So I'm assuming in addition to the diffuser, my lightsource would have to be way way smaller?! 



Nates said:


> I honestly wish their was more light from the front just to brighten the face up a bit.



I'd have to agree. Thanks Nates.


----------

